# Beretta 92FS Compact - Rubber Grips



## fixie2work1 (May 7, 2017)

Have an Italian made Beretta 92FS Compact with the "Plastic" grips. I find them very slippery. Has anyone tried the Rubber ones that Beretta sells? Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, they work great. I love the Hogue rubber grip panels.


----------

